
Company tracked Iowa caucusgoers’ phones - brianclements
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2016/02/08/company-tracked-iowa-caucusgoers-phones/80005966/
======
brianclements
I heard this interview with the CEO. So Dstillery says they have anonymous but
unique identifiers for each phone. They probably then track where people shop
at, where they live, where they spend their time, etc, and probably cross
reference it with other publicly available data to make profiles of people.
I'm pretty impressed by it's capabilities but I am very curious (worried?)
about how they get that _gps data_. Best I figure, it's either through apps
installed in the phones (how!?) or, through the cell phone carriers releasing
that data either publicly, or through some deal with the firm. Anyone have any
insight? Does that seem sketchy to anyone else?

